# Red Trace Goggle clip replacement



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

I lost the plastic clip that should keep the goggles in place from a '09 Trace helmet. The helmet isn't even mine so i'd like to replace it. Any idea where i could find this?


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I recently did the same thing for my HiFi. I'm probably going to call Red and see if they can send me one. I looked on their page and didn't see anything there.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I just called them and they are sending one free of charge. Can't complain about that.


----------

